# first attempt at Silent Night



## LarryShone

Im still practicing two hand playing and Im quite pleased with myself considering how little practice time I get!
I love Silent Night, and I recorded it, fluffed it, then re-did it but with a slight jazzy feel.


__
https://soundcloud.com/cameraman59%2Fsilent-night-jazzy


----------



## Ingélou

Very enjoyable. Power to your piano-fingers!


----------



## LarryShone

Thanks Ingelou!


----------



## LarryShone

Video of my playing.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Larkenfield

Enjoyed it and the Christmas decorations!


----------



## Rogerx

Silent Night, Holy Night - Piano Blues
I prefer this version.:cheers:


----------

